# Incurable yeast infection



## Carlito's_wife (Dec 29, 2006)

I am begining to be worried. I have a yeast infection that just won't go away. I had 3 at home treatments over the course of 6 weeks and finally decided to see my OB because I wasn't having any luck. He did the pelvic and let me know that I did have an overgrowth of yeast and that maybe I just needed something other than an over the counter to knock it out. So he then gave me a prescription cream.







: And of course, that did not work either. I took the last application about a week ago and wouldn't you know I thought something was wrong yesterday but then today I am 100% sure my evil infection is back. What the heck is going on??? I have always been prone to YI's but they have always been easy to get rid of. I have never had this kind of problem.

My next OB is on the 19th and I am trying to talk myself into waiting until then because if I try to go in sooner I will have to see my fam practice doctor and I just have a feeling they are not going to give two sh*ts about my problems and just try the same cream I was already prescribed. But this is getting worse by the minute. I don't know if I can wait until next tuesday.

Does anyone know anything I can do at home to calm the symptoms so I can make it to my next OB appointment? And has anyone ever had this happen to them? Any ideas on a perminant solution rather than a new cream every two weeks? This is becoming torturous!!!!!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Are you doing the probiotics? I have yeast overgrowth at one point and I did those and some more things that were found here:

http://www.modernherbalist.com/antifungals.html

There used to be a herbalist on www.soulcysters.com that had a whole regimen for CA overgrowth, so you might try searching on there, too.

Good luck!
ETA: Found her... http://askcassyfirst.com/blog/?page_id=224


----------



## abc123xyz (Aug 28, 2007)

You can do many things that require no OTC's or prescriptions for this. Beieve me, between thrush and yeast infections, I can testify that these things work. First and foremost, yeast grows with sugar. Eliminate all sugars until you rid this out of your body. Begin eating a good organic yogurt which can also be applies topically for relieve. Take probiotics and grapefruit seed extract (which can also be applies topically). I would take the grapefruit seed extract at least 3 times a day. Liquid form is best but you can do tablets...you'd jut have to do a ton of them. Also, raw garlic 3 times a day i mix mine with olive oil and dip bread with it cause I have a texture issue with raw garlic but if ou like it, eat it raw. Again, you could do tablets but the body responds better to liquid and raw forms of things. I did this after battling thrush and yeast overgrowth for several weeks and within 3 days, everything was subsiding and I never got it again. Recently, with this pregnancy, I started to get some symptoms of yeast and all i did was gapefruit seed extract 3 times a day for 3 or so days and it completely went away with no other efforts. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Carlito's_wife (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh, thank you guys sooooooo much. I will def put some of these things into action tomorrow morning.

I really do dread vaginal creams. They are my worst nightmare. Let you all know what if anything works for me.

BTW-I have a serious problem with sugar. I am the kind of person that will make a cake and eat it for breakfast lunch and dinner. I have a major sweet tooth and I always have. My husbands always makes fun of me that I am worse than a child because I live on sugar. I could really see that being the whole problem if sugar really does attribute to YI's. That is going to be really hard to cut out but it will probably benefit in more ways than just this to cut back on it.


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

I've never had a bad yeast infection, but I did have a minor one once when I had to take antibiotics after dental surgery.

I ate yogurt every day, tried to eliminate (or at least seriously limit) sugars and wheat, and took these probiotic pills: http://www.renewlife.com/products/va...ormula-50.aspx and it cleared up completely within 2 days. The probiotics are expensive but I think they're worth it--they are safe to take while pregnant.







Good luck!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a sugar freak, too. I get the GD and am highly prone to CA overgrowth, especially during pg. SOOOOO, cutting out the sugar helped me two fold while pg. I haven't done that great a job this time. I'm SURE I'll regret it later!

Someone suggested yogurt...I was told to get the Activia and it did seem to work better than the other yogurts. It's more expensive but it has more 'stuff' in it. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Friendlee (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Carlito's Wife,
Candidiasis will make you CRAVE sugar and breads. So I bet you have a systemic overgrowth which makes your body want sugar to feed the monster! I was helped with this issue by a book called The Yeast Connection Handbook. Also, coconut oil helps with yeast and fungal issues. In fact, it's been years since I dealt with a yeast problem (years ago the doctor said that the yeast was pretty much coursing through my veins!!! It was awful) and just since I became pregnant I got a little thrush on my tongue. I rolled around some organic virgin coconut oil and it went away after a day or two. Also, DH and I use coconut oil as a lubricant and that really, really helps. We also mildly incorporate it into our diets by using it for stove-top popcorn, for frying/scrambling eggs, etc.

And I second the yogurt suggestion. In fact, kefir would be my choice. It's a yogurt drink and has an even higher count of live cultrures. If you can tolerate the unflavored kind that's your best bet. I mix it with granola and it's a great way to get an extra boost of probiotics. Good luck.

Down with yeast!!!


----------



## Watershippy (Feb 18, 2009)

My midwife told me that some yeast is resistant to the creams, so if/when I get a yeast infection during this pregnancy I should run a bath just deep enough to cover the tops of my legs and add 1 or 2 cups of vinegar, and sit in the tub for about 15 minutes. It is supposed to cure the infection. Surprisingly, I haven't had a need to do this yet, but it might work for you. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## abc123xyz (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Watershippy* 
My midwife told me that some yeast is resistant to the creams, so if/when I get a yeast infection during this pregnancy I should run a bath just deep enough to cover the tops of my legs and add 1 or 2 cups of vinegar, and sit in the tub for about 15 minutes. It is supposed to cure the infection. Surprisingly, I haven't had a need to do this yet, but it might work for you. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Did your MW say regular vinegar or apple cider vinegar? I imagine either would work but I have been told to use Apple Cider Vinegar...I just wondered! Curious!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

The second I even suspect that I am getting a YI, I do garlic suppositories for two nights in a row. So far I haven't had any full blown ones this pregnancy, I had three last time. I am also drinking lots of kefir and eating good, organic yogurt. Make sure you get a yogurt that has lots of LIVE pro-biotics. Usually organic yogurts are best at not cooking their yogurt and killing the cultures beyond recognition.

OH! Also... HUGE one. I refuse to sleep with underwear on. I've been panty-less in bed almost this whole preg and I guarantee it has helped!! It's good to keep it nice and aired out. If I'm just hanging out a home in a skirt or dress, I'll go commando, too.

HTH


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Have they checked for BV? Maybe it's not yeast at all. Hope you find something that works!


----------



## Watershippy (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkseawell* 
Did your MW say regular vinegar or apple cider vinegar? I imagine either would work but I have been told to use Apple Cider Vinegar...I just wondered! Curious!

Don't remember, but I was wondering about that after I posted. Sounds like apple cider vinegar is the way to go.


----------



## completebeginnings (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie* 
Have they checked for BV? Maybe it's not yeast at all. Hope you find something that works!









I was going to say the same thing. Have the OB run a test to make sure it is yeast and not bacterial vagionosis. That was my issue with everything else not working.


----------



## Carlito's_wife (Dec 29, 2006)

You know when I did the three at home treatments and they didn't work the whole reason I went into the OB was because I suspected BV. I have had that happened before. But they said no, just a YI.

So about this yogurt thing. I am totally clueless about what probiotics are or live cultures are. The only thing I can think of is maybe activia which was mentioned before. It is the only thing I can think of that I saw in my local grocery store that I can recall says organic. (And it may not even say organic, it could just be my imagination) But what kind of things would be easy for me to get my hands on?

As for my post, do not ask my why but the burning and itching is gone today. I still have heavy discharge but I can't live without pantyliners and just lastnight I switched to unscented which I am sure helped a little.

I have not been able to get out of the house today to look into any of these things you have all suggested to me because we only have one vehicle. But hopefully I will get to tomorrow or very soon because it is only a matter of days before the symptoms flare up again.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Health and Healing


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

When I had a BAD yeast (on my nipples, so this might not apply exactly) for 4+ months, I needed diflucan in addition to the topical creams. Also, I had gotten a secondary bacterial infection, just for a fun complication.

Diflucan is an oral pill that is often used for seemingly intractable yeast.

I had tried all the other stuff - gentian violet, yogurt, probiotics, washing everything in hot water daily, sleeping topless, vinegar, low-sugar diet, every cream - prescription & OTC. It was a freaking nightmare and I'm scared to ever get it back.

Good luck, I hope you find relief. Yeast infections are their own special circle of hell.







:


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

Only skimmed the posts but didn't see this mentioned. I had a TON of recurrent yeast infections for over a year. Never could kick them no matter what I tried. I went to 3 different doctors, did all sorts of blood work, etc. Finally, the last dr. I went to was this nice rather experienced OB. She checked me out, pointed out that I had this somewhat rare condition where I had a bunch of uterine cells along my cervix that were supposed to have gone away during puperty. She said that those caused me to have extra discharge. The extra wetness made it the perfect environment for growing yeast. AND I had been wearing panty liners to catch the extra discharge. The plastic pantiliners had only been holding in the moisture. Once I took her advice and switched to just plain cotton panties, I had no more problems. Didn't even have a single yeast infection during my pregnancy. I was amazed! So silly that it was something that simple!


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Second the Diflucan pills. It's a prescription the doctor gives you and they need to be taken for at least a week, not just a couple of days to really stop the yeast from multiplying. Make sure to tell the doctor you see about the recurrent infections and if you are not satisfied with the treatment option they give, say so!

Garlic suppositories (put in the vagina) worked okay for me, they helped, but what really helped was taking a probiotic that sent the right kind of "good bacteria" right where it needed to go: to the vagina! There are lots of good bacteria in yogurt and kefir, but not all makes it to where you need it, and some of it is actually meant to go to the large intestine.

*Femdophilus* by Jarrow (the company that makes it) is what I highly recommend for a probiotic _specifically for women_; it worked within a week of taking daily pills--if I skip a day taking it, I can feel the difference! I feel that if I keep taking them (for a few months) this will really help restore the good flora in my vagina and that helps keep the other guys (like yeast) in check. (I am also pregnant, which means I am at risk for more yeast infections due to the hormones in my body)

The insert on the package explains about the studies done that prove women had an increase of the two specific strains of beneficial flora (good bacteria) needed to have good vaginal health in in 1-2 weeks of taking the supplement.

I found this supplement at Whole Foods; it has to be refrigerated.


----------



## rapideye (May 13, 2009)

Oh, I totally feel your pain. I had recurrent yeast infections for well over a year, and I literally ran the gamut of every treatment. (Eventually, I was diagnosed with vulvodynia, but that's another story.)

This webpage helped me a LOT with home remedies for relief:
https://www.msu.edu/~eisthen/yeast/

And I cannot say enough good things about Diflucan (as long as you don't have a liver condition). It's just one little pill that generally clears up a simple yeastie beast. Definitely STOP the creams. At this point, they might make your vagina feel worse...and they can create havoc with the bacterial balance down there....which is why it's good to take acidophillus (priobiotics) when you have a yeast infection, no matter what treatment you end up doing.

Good luck and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## VeezieTG (Nov 10, 2006)

i haven't read all the posts yet, so if these things were already mentioned, sorry.

- yeastgard. a homeopathic "douche" for yeast infections that actually restores the ph balance.
- checking your diet. i DID read that some women were saying to cut the sugar. thats a HUGE factor. not just sugar tho. i believe there are a few other dietary factors in play.
- johnson's baby shampoo. use ONLY that to wash down there. not soaps or other stuff.
- yogurt with alot of probiotics.

also, some women are just more prone during pregnancy. i am one of those women. so when i get pregnant, it becomes all consuming. i struggle with my diet during pregnancy. this is my 6th go'round, and evreytime, i get chronic yeast infections. i know for sure my diet is almost exclusively to blame. and i'm trying... (the box of hostess cupcakes in my pantry would tell you otherwise, but don't listen to them! i am trying, damnit!! lmao)

good luck...


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeezieTG* 
i know for sure my diet is almost exclusively to blame. and i'm trying... (the box of hostess cupcakes in my pantry would tell you otherwise, but don't listen to them! )









It's evil, right?!, pregnancy cravings and yeast infections??

Just a thought here, Veezie, it might not all be your diet, though. I totally thought it was for my second pregnancy, but I am on my fourth now and after a little more reading online and my midwifery books, it looks like those darn hormones have as much or more of a role in yeast infections recurring for some mothers more than other factors. (Estrogen and progesterone)

I choose to believe it's something my body is responsible for; like we need more guilt when we are pregnant!







That said, I do try to cut out the refined foods and eat more veggie and grains. I think the diet helps, but after going on the yeast-free diet during my second pregnancy, I didn't notice a change in my infections and that led me to believe it wasn't all diet for me. I did react to wheat and dairy, though. The probiotics I mentioned are really helping!! Check them out!


----------

